# Calcular resistencia en divisor de frecuencia para atenuar tweeter



## patokiss (Ene 2, 2015)

Hola, muchachos.
El tema es así...
Tengo este divisor jahro, más chino que otra cosa... modelo FHP3-8400. El tema es que si bien los cortes están bien, necesito atenuar el tweeter unos 7/8db apróximadamente. Y no se si modificar el valor de la resistencia en los medios...

Estoy empezando a probar con una resistencia de 8.2ohms para arrancar, originalmente venía con una de 2ohms. El tema es que por mis conocimiento limitados no se si estoy haciendo bien, si debo aumentar o disminuir la resistencia o que...

No tengo planes hasta que pueda cambiar los woofers de cambiar el divisor. Justamente una vez que pueda reemplazar los woofers voy a hacerme uno divisor a medida. pero eso se verá en lo que resta de año. Por ahora lo que busco es una solución con lo que tengo.

Por eso, si encuentro la forma de atenuar al valor que puse, va a estar ok.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMgCSDjPesyZnMxMlo5bDlOa3M/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMgCSDjPesyUEs0dWJuTmJrbmc/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMgCSDjPesyd0c5Rlo5NXAtVWs/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMgCSDjPesySGJiMTFqRmgtcEU/view?usp=sharing

muchas gracias y saludos a todos. ...


----------



## crimson (Ene 2, 2015)

Hola patokiss, yo uso éste:
http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-Lpad.htm
y anda bien.
Saludos C


----------



## patokiss (Ene 2, 2015)

Hola, Crimson. Si, lo conozco. tengo que hacerle caso al valor de Single resistor?

por ejemplo:
Speaker Impedance Z 	8 ohms 	 
Wanted Attenuation A 	7.045 dB

me da:

Single resistor 
R 	10 ohms
que es el valor de resistencia que le sigue al de 8.2ohm. Me refiero a los valores standard que consigo en los comercios de electrónica de aquí.


----------



## crimson (Ene 2, 2015)

Hola patokiss, no, los 8 ohm los obtenés con el pad en L:

Con el single resistor obtenés casi 18 ohm

Saludos C


----------



## patokiss (Ene 2, 2015)

Ok, si, pero como te explicaba, lo que necesito es atenuar el tweeter cambiando la resistencia. Fijate que en la imagen hay una sola. No hay una LPAD.

Entonces, limpiando...

Qué resistencia tengo que usar para atenuar entre 7/8db al tweeter?

Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2015)

patokiss dijo:


> Ok, si, pero como te explicaba, lo que necesito es atenuar el tweeter cambiando la resistencia. Fijate que en la imagen hay una sola. No hay una LPAD.
> 
> Entonces, limpiando...
> 
> ...



Suponiendo que el tweeter sea de *8Ω*.
Con una única resistencia de *8.2Ω* en serie con el tweeter estas atenuando unos 6db

Si el tweeter fuera de *4Ω* necesitarías una resistencia de *4.2Ω* para conseguir una atenuación de unos 6db


----------



## patokiss (Ene 2, 2015)

Hola, Fogonazo. el tweeter es de 8ohms. Entonces para llegar a los 7/8db, según el cálculo, debería usar una resistencia de 10ohms. Es así?


----------



## crimson (Ene 2, 2015)

Ahhh, entonces sí, sería la resistencia de 9,91 ohm (10 Ohm estaría bien). El asunto es que si el divisor está *bien* diseñado, va a cambiar su respuesta a frecuencia y fase en el punto de corte, fijate a 8 ohms:

y fijate a 18 ohms (R atenuadora + impedancia tweeter):

Por eso trato siempre de mantener los 8 ohm...
Saludos C


----------



## patokiss (Ene 3, 2015)

Hmm, Claro Crimson, pero para mantener se tiene que crear una red LPAD, si? El tema sería como armarla en ese circuito... Hasta ahí llegó mi conocimiento, je

Bueno, probaré con un par de resistencias que tengo a ver que pasa. Si no, volveré a armar una LPAD que supe tener "puenteada" directo al tweeter. con un capacitor de 2.2mf. Me dejaba un pequeño "huequito" entre agudos y medios, pero zafaba. El capacitor de este divisor es de 3,7fmf para hacer el corte a 5000hz.  

Si a alguien se le ocurre como se podría crear la LPAD en este circuito si se puede sería el golazo. Adjunté una imágenes . No se si servirán de referencia.

Bueno, a seguir experimentando mientras...

saludos y muchas gracias por sus aportes.


----------

